# Encender luces por internet



## srubilar (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto es mi primer foro, les pido disculpas si esta seccion no corresponde al tema. Vivo en Chile. Les cuento amigos, estoy tratando de intentar crear un sistema para encender las luces de una casa a distancia por internet. Se que no es nada nuevo. he investigado y no he aclarado mis dudas al contrario tengo mas dudas!!...
No espero que me den todo en bandeja listo, solo necesito ver si me pueden guiar un poco y saber por donde empezar y que cosas necesito que programas, si necesito un servidor o no se po.
Muchas gracias amigos...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola srubilar

Mira antes que nada debes definir los métodos que se ajusten a tus conocimientos...

existen varios métodos:

en cuanto a software puedes hacerlo casi con cualquier lenguaje(vbasic,C,Java etc) que te permita utilizar los puertos del PC (Paralelo,Serie,USB) y los puertos de comunicación de internet...

en cuanto a hardware también puedes utilizar varios métodos desde microcontoladores hasta simples optos y reles..

la pregunta seria por donde quisieras hacerlo o que quisieras aprender?....

en lo personal... y por mi falta de conocimiento en electrónica te recomenraria que utilices vbasic y el puerto paralelo....

saludos..

pd. estoy en el entendido que utilizas algun sistema operativo de microsoft


----------



## jcospina (Jun 22, 2010)

hola

como dijo lubeck hay varias opciones para comunicar los PCs, yo he utilizado Java con sockets que permiten comunicar dos pcs, es sencillo, aqui te dejo dos enlaces
ftp://jano.unicauca.edu.co/cursos/Enfasis_III/Presentaciones/Sockets.pdf
ftp://jano.unicauca.edu.co/cursos/Enfasis_III/Presentaciones/Tutorial Sockets.pdf
para conectar el pc con el pic para que controle las luces, tenes dos opciones: USB o RS232
personalmente te recomiendo rs232 pues a mi me ha parecido mas sencillo, sobre eso hay muchos tutoriales, es solo que busques

espero te alla servido mi ayuda


----------



## pepechip (Jun 22, 2010)

El principal problema de la conexion por internet es que normalmente disponemos de una IP dinamica.
Puedes utilizar este programa gratuito que te facilitara la conexion http://www.teamviewer.com/es/


----------



## lubeck (Jun 22, 2010)

Agregando otro problema común de conexión en internet es que tienes que otorgar el permiso de acceso al puerto en el firewall que utilices y en el servicio de internet dependiendo cual tengas....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Ni... idea....

que quieres hacer con eso?????


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2010)

Bueno como para empezar hay que decir que lo más "facil" de implementar es el sistema cliente/servidor usando algún lenguaje de alto nivel como VB 6.0 , VB.net (preferiblemente) o Visual C# ....etc.
Lo que tendrías que implementar es un código que te permita accesar a un hardware externo (dispositivo a controlar)....el código que controlaría dicho hardware es el servidor ( o proveedor de servicios ), dicho programa va a recibir las peticiones del cliente ( programa de control ) para poder controlar los dispositivos que se encuentran asociado a dicho servidor.

Para poder hacer esto vas a tener que recurrir al uso de sockets como el winsock de VB 6.0 para poder realizar las comunicaciones y dependiendo de que puerto queres controlar ...USB, SERIE, PARALELO la correspondiente librería....

Te recomiendo que leas profundamente sobre la implementacion de programas tipo cliente / servidor en el lenguaje de programación que gustes...esto te va a orientar para lo que desees..

Ahora existe otra opción pero es más compleja aunque el alma de la solución al problema es la misma:

Usar un servidor web embebido en algún sistema microcontrolado. La opción más difundida en internet es el uso de los microcontroladores PIC + un controlador ETHERNET como el ENC28J60, con esto vos podés crear una aplicación que se conecte a internet y poder controlar dispositivos externos como reles...motores etc.
Ésta solución es la más recomendable ya que no depende de la PC.

Una última solución y la más difundida ultimamente por su simplicidad y bajo costo es el uso de un MODEM GSM controlado mediante mensajes de texto.... esta solución es lo más facil de desarrollar ya que todo el stack de comunicaciones está ya embebido en el modem y lo único que tiene que hacer el usuario es interactuar con el mismo mediante comandos AT.

Bueno espero haberte orientado en la busqueda de una solucion a tu problema 

Un saludo !


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Googlea Domotica modulos

Vas a encontrar modulos que trabajan con un protocolo para el fin que buscas. x10 es uno


----------



## srubilar (Jun 26, 2010)

Gracias amigos por la ayuda he investigado en internet pero la verdad no entiendo mucho...

Lubeck: Lo necesito hacer para titularme...

Pero a medida que uno investiga mas dudas surgen.
Por lo que lei los dispositivos X10 son dispositivos que envian señales a traves de la red electrica. me sirven?
como comunicaria una casa que esta a una cierta cantidad de kilometros con el servidor?
necesito algun programa?
Gracias `por la ayuda,


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Requieres de:
 conexion a internet con un programa que te diga que IP tenes para acceder desde otra pc donde se supone que queres controlar al servidor que tengas en ese lugar que tenga una interfase de control y potencia adecuada para el fin que buscas.

Hay modulos desarrollados que solamente tenes que hacer la parte de comunicacion (soft) o algunos se consiguen hechos para configurarlos y accionarlos remotamente.

Googlea "control remoto de dispositivos por internet"


----------



## qui_que_87 (Jun 26, 2010)

hace un año realize un programa en c++ builder para comunicar el puerto paralelo a distancia, las herramientas q use fueron el ServerSocket y el ClientSocket, puedes empesar buscando informacion sobre esas herramientas de builder y si tienes alguna duda nada mas postea.


----------



## thenot (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola srubilar, de que parte de Chile eres??

yo también estaba viendo algo así, y llevo algo avanzado... e comunicado 2 pc a través de Internet, lo hice en vb.net usando lo winsock de vb 6.0 pero dentro de una red lan me funciona perfectamente, pero ya al mandarlo a Internet este me tira errores no controlados, lo que supongo que es por que ya no están soportados los sockect  en vb.net, así que quiero cambiarme de lenguaje pero debería ser lo mismo o muy similar. Si comunicarte conmigo manda un mensaje privado.

Saludos man!


----------



## srubilar (Jun 26, 2010)

porque dos pc's? 
si yo necesito encender luces a distancia...
porque deberia tener 2 pc's comunicados. Quizas es tonta la pregunta pero sorry, no entiendo mucho el area


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Srubilar

por lo que hasta ahora has comentado el metodo adecuado yo creo que es lo que te propone moyano



> Usar un servidor web embebido en algún sistema microcontrolado. La opción más difundida en internet es el uso de los microcontroladores PIC + un controlador ETHERNET como el ENC28J60, con esto vos podés crear una aplicación que se conecte a internet y poder controlar dispositivos externos como reles...motores etc.
> Ésta solución es la más recomendable ya que no depende de la PC.



si no tienes mucha idea de eso....

la solucion mas facil es con dos pc....

y reitero....


> la pregunta seria por donde quisieras hacerlo o que quisieras aprender?....



y agrego

Que lenguaje conoces?
y que tanto sabes de electronica?

para que no te suceda esto.....


> Pero a medida que uno investiga mas dudas surgen.



tu deberias ir guiando el hilo.....


----------



## thenot (Jun 27, 2010)

2 pc, uno en donde tendrás conectada la placa que hará prender las luces o apagarlas (micro o  puerto paralalelo) y otro pc, por el que harás las llamadas al pc con la placa, para que mande instrucciones a la placa, así el primero sera tu servidor y el segundo el cliente. el primero lo tendras que tener siempre conectado a internet y prendido, el segundo hará las llamadas al servidor cuando tu lo estimes necesario.


----------

